# Pineapple Surprise (potentially pregnant goat?)



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi all!
I'm new here, and we're *fairly* new to goats. I milked and had goats growing up, but I don't remember much about pregnancy and birthing (other than human - very familiar with that). We got a new goat (we have two other non-pregnant does) yesterday and though she's a year old, and not "supposed" to be bred (although the gal that we adopted her from had her bucks running loose with her does), she appears to have a quite full udder. I spent last evening looking at pooch pictures (can't believe I'm even saying that), but I really am not sure what I'm looking at. I looked briefly this morning (she was not amused) and her..um..pooch seemed to be very elongated...I'm looking at the bit below her anus, correct? Hers was maybe 2-3" long? She didn't appear swollen, but it was definitely this long narrow slit (sorry for too much description, I've never really looked at a goat butt before).

Is that what I'm supposed to be looking at? I'll try to get pictures this afternoon - I hated to leave her, but work meant that I had to...
Thanks!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Well if she's got a full udder and she's only a year old- I would say you should be expecting babies very soon!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is a link to a previous thread that shows the change in a pooch of a pregnant doe. Go down to the post by *fcnubian*-she has very good pics that shows the change that can happen. Hope this helps.

http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=6281&hilit=Before+and+after+pooch+test


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1st off...welcome..fruittartcaprines... glad you are here... :wave: 

I agree ..that if she has a filling udder ...she should be pregnant.......she has to be at least 2 months preggo for the pooch test ...to be more accurate....and with an udder starting....sounds like.. she may have a month or so to go....the udder begins to fill 1.5 to 1 month prior to kidding.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome and the help!

Her udder is actually looking very full - I do know that it's her first time kidding because of her age and her teats are quite small (under her udder).

I'll have to take a picture and see what we can see from the butt  She's a cutie though - very sweet and based on this udder, looks like she will be a decent milker despite her size (she's a little on the small side in terms of her height - but I've been used to Nubians)

Here's a picture of her on the ride home...
http://tweetphoto.com/13053214


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

First of all, welcome here :welcome: to The Goat Spot. So glad you joined us.

Yep I would have to agree she should be kidding, UNLESS, was she with other does that did kid and were there kids on the ground? I only ask that becasue I know of several people that have had does bag up and look pregnant just becasue there were other babies around. It is not very common but it can happen, but if I were to guess I would say you will be having babies.

Oh by the way she is sure a sweet looking girl. :lovey:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

I think I felt a kick!!! I was feeling on the right hand side, just behind her rib cage underneath near her udder, and I swear I got kicked.

Poor thing doesn't much like me poking at her, but here are some images...she wouldn't flag her tail completely, and it doesn't really come across like she looks...she's actually kind of poofy in her...hoo ha area, and it's definitely red looking. She also has been bleating a lot with her full mouth open (I can see her bottom teeth) which is odd compared to what the others have done.










Her from the side:









There was a brand new baby there when I picked her up, but the little thing was brand new brand new...like...just born maybe a day before?

I'll try to get better pictures, but she was definitely not being cooperative...


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome! And, I'm a fairly new goat mommy, but she sure looks preggo to me. Congratulations?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome :wave: 

Ummm....yes she'll be giving you some babies, as a FF her udder is looking like she's maybe 2-3 weeks away, and her udder is going to get much bigger too.

Her depth and the way she's sticking out on the right, I'm thinking theres at least 2 in there.

And, that was a good pooch pic...she's definately preggy :wink:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

**double post sorry**


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks!!! I'm actually really excited - I like this doe. The last two that we got were actually supposed to be pregnant, they weren't, I was disappointed (and decided that maybe we'd try again next breeding season, but I wasn't in a huge hurry). This lovely gal joined us after her family had to downsize, and I am absolutely thrilled that she may be expecting.

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Now to panic - I am not ready for a little one!! Eek! I have a hole in a fence to repair (the big goats can't get through, but a little one could), a birthing kit to (rather quickly) assemble, I got the drenches and the milk replacer today just in case.

I'm pretty sure she hasn't been vaccinated for anything special - aren't they supposed to have something before they give birth? Should I give that to her now? Or anything else ahead of time?

Thanks guys - you are wonderful, and this board has been a tremendous resource already!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmmm, why milk replacer? Looks as though moms udder will provide plenty.

CD/T is the vaccine used 4 weeks before delivery, Tractor Supply carries it as well as the syringes/needles. If you think she's never been vaccinated, give it to her now and again in 3 weeks, IF she delivers sooner than 4 weeks from the shot, you'll just need to vaccinate the kids sooner.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

I just got it to keep on hand in case of emergency...this is a first time mom, and though I have no experience with goat breeding, I've bred horses before and it's nice to have on hand "just in case" of a rejection or...something weird. I may be overthinking though! I was a girl scout! *laughing*

I doubt she's been vaccinated recently, as the gal wasn't aware that she was pregnant...is there any harm in giving it to her if she's already had it?


----------

